# nyu broadcasting?



## syj (Mar 27, 2007)

i have a friend interested in broadcasting and she has her mind set on nyu undergrad film. is nyu for broadcasting ( i thought it was more for film/narrative/experimental)


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 27, 2007)

To be honest, I've not been impressed with the television program here at all. Emerson is fantastic for broadcast.


----------



## syj (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks titanlum. are you undergrad?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah. All I'm basing my opinion on is the appalling state of the current Sight and Sound Studio class (which is universally despised by students, while it's counterpart, Sight and Sound Film is world famous) and the lack of quality in advanced studio projects I've seen. I haven't taken any of these classes, nor do I have a vested interest in multi-camera TV.


----------

